# Advice on getting a good lining & implantation success



## Jess2010 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Everyone

Just went through my EC yesterday so I'm trying to prepare my body for ET in a few days.  Can anyone give any advice on what I can eat / drink to help my body to prepare my lining and get a good successful implantation? 

Thanks

Jess


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Jess

The following really helped me:

1. Lots of water (at least 2 litres per day)

2. Milk (around 1 litre)

3. High protein diet - eggs, cheese, chicken, fish (at least 120g per day)

4. Brazil nuts - 4/5 per day 

5. Glass of pineapple juice (not from concentrate) per day

The most important thing though is the water. All the best for ET     

Karenanna xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Several years ago I put together some hints and tips for when having treatment and through the 2ww, including some information on preparing womb lining.

My advise is now included as a reply in a pinned post on the ICSI board so maybe have a read of that, hopefully you'll find some of it useful...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=233077.msg3691031#msg3691031

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Jess2010 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for your help and advice Karenanna and Natasha - will definitely follow your recommendations.
Just had the call - out of the 6 eggs, 5 were mature and all 5 fertilised.  Just hope they make it through to tomorrow and Thursday for ET.
Good luck with you both on your TX.
Jess
x


----------



## michelleag (Aug 18, 2010)

hi jess
wishing you the very best for thursday,
hope it all goes really well and that you get your bfp 
take things easy for the first few days 
rest as much as you canxx


----------

